# Tank setup - bare



## escaflownewhite (Oct 19, 2004)

A 30g tank with no gravel or decor. Just a powerhead? and of couse filter etc. Super bare for a 2" rhom.


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

i dont really like bare tanks at least put some sand in there or something


----------



## ILLdose13 (Nov 25, 2004)

shoe997bed263 said:


> i dont really like bare tanks at least put some sand in there or something


 i agree


----------



## escaflownewhite (Oct 19, 2004)

I don't really care if the tank look nice or not. I just want to know if a bare tank will keep the p happy. Does it have a effect on p? Does anyone have a tank like this?


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2004)

Bare is deffo easiest to clean. But sand is easy to spot rubbish on too. More surface area on any decor added, more beneficial bacteria that colonize. Although its bad for us the owners, I reckon they do like places to hide. Unfortuantely mine hides there all the time but it's nice somewhere to go when hands/gravel cleaners are shoved in the tank.


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

i've gotta say that you should go with gravel or sand at the minimum. my rhom would hide all day if i put something in there, so all i have is a couple fake plants. easy to clean, and he isn't a stress ball all the time. go with something on the bottom like large gravel that's easy to clean and one or two plants if the spirit moves you. if your tank is totally bare, your rhom will be glued to the corner, trust me. especially at that age and size where rhoms are skittish and shy. go totally bare when he gets a little larger and ballsier.


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

i have a bare for my reds at the mo they were all morbid and not active one bit, so i went bare now they never sit still,
i would go for it mate easy clean but just keep an eye on how the fish reacts to the bare and if he aint good with it add some sand and a few plants in one corner to help him feel safer.


----------



## SpAzZy (Mar 30, 2004)

i'm keeping my tank bare too with only a black sand substrate. i added it this morning.


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

SpAzZy said:


> i'm keeping my tank bare too with only a black sand substrate. i added it this morning.


 By bare, he meant no substrate at all.

I've never tried this one before but I may attempt it with a few baby rb's to see how it affects their skittishness.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

if you cant be arsed with the upkeep maybe you shouldnt have p's


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

escaflownewhite said:


> I don't really care if the tank look nice or not. I just want to know if a bare tank will keep the p happy. Does it have a effect on p? Does anyone have a tank like this?


 pm donh
all of his many tanks are bare bottom


----------



## escaflownewhite (Oct 19, 2004)

alan said:


> if you cant be arsed with the upkeep maybe you shouldnt have p's


 Its not the upkeep. a tank is to keep fish happy, not ourself. Thats why I'm asking if its ok to keep a bare tank. IF the p should do find, i'm going to make it bare. yeah and i will pm donh. thanks


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Bare would probably be healthier, because you can clean 99.9% of the tank from debris.


----------



## Sam (Mar 18, 2004)

I like semi-bare tanks...no decor except for one nice centerpiece, like rocks or driftwood.


----------



## Le Tautai (Nov 2, 2004)

substrate is a really good area for healthy bacterial colonization which help with the nitrogen cycle maybe add a thin layer or 2 to 3 mm dark colored base and a big rock or a piece of leached drift wood for hiding. My fish deffinately prefer their new tanks with decor they are much more agressive when I add feeders or any food for that matter. plus the tank just looks more like ha home than a cell I think but thats just me. good luck your bound to get some good advice on this post many members really know their stuff.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

It's a personal decision to make: I can't stand the look of a bare tank (somehow, fish always seem a bit sad and estranged in a bare tank, imo.), and gravel, decor and plants all contribute to a healthy tank environment.
A bare tank does have a number of advantages when it comes to maintenance and cleaning, however.

Wheter your fish will like it, and wheter a bare tank will make it less shy? Only by trying out you will find out how your fish reacts to it.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

I am no scientist, but it seems to me that a bare bottom would confuse and stress the hell out of fish. With the glass bottom, it would reflect light and themselves.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

my tanks bare with black sand. im not a fan of a lot of decor. couple plants and a piece of driftwood is the most i'd like


----------

